
The Next Evolution of Live Chat - hw
https://betterthansure.com/whats-going-on-with-live-chat-b52abb691d47
======
ohnoesmyscv
Believe chat support will go in the ways of instant messaging in the years to
come. There's also the upcoming trend of chat bots and AI... Interesting to
see how it plays out

